# Can anyone reccomend a book for soap making?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been making goats milk soap all summer but have only used 1 recipe from Hoeggers.
I thought maybe different books might have different recipes for goats milk soap or are they basically all the same?

Does anyone have a specif book they like better than another & why?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

*Soapmakers Companion* by Susan Miller Cavitch is the soapers bible.
The Soapmaker&#39;s Companion: A Comprehensive Guide with Recipes,Techniques & Know-How (Natural Body Series - The Natural Way to Enhance Your Life): Susan Miller Cavitch: 0789112051499: Amazon.com: Books
*
The Everything Soap making Book* by Alicia Grosso The Everything Soapmaking Book: Recipes and Techniques for Creating Colorful and Fragrant Soaps (Everything: Sports and Hobbies): Alicia Grosso: 9781598692297: Amazon.com: Books

Both of these books give great information as to the why and how of soapmaking. Both contain good formula's.

Milk based Soaps* by Casey Mikela
Milk-Based Soaps: Making Natural,Skin-Nourishing Soap: Casey Makela: 9780882669847: Amazon.com: Books*8&keywords=soapmakers+companion

hth!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the Cavtich & Mikela books, and they are both ok, but there are tons of recipes for free on the net. Try Cyndi's site:

Muller Lane Farm ~ Making Cold Process Soaps

Scroll down for her recipes.

Or try Kathy Millers site:

Miller's Homemade Soap Page


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Another place you might want to check before spending any money is your local library system. I was able to check a few out before purchasing them.

Dawn


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help. I will check out the links above & the books that you reccomended.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

lathermaker said:


> *Soapmakers Companion* by Susan Miller Cavitch is the soapers bible.


Cavitch's book is okay, but filled with many soapers myths, especially about using animal oils. She over superfats her soaps, then adds a chemical to combat rancidity.




lathermaker said:


> Milk based Soaps* by Casey Mikela*


*

Again, just one soapmaker's perspective. You DON'T need to pasteurize your milk before soaping and I don't believe she covers using the milk frozen (a much better way). She also uses too much milk in her recipes.

I've owned both these books. I've made my comments in the books, then gave them to other folks.*


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I started with the book Milk Soapmaking, by Anne L. Watson. I love it. She gives different recipes, and gives really great step by step directions.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I like the Soapmakers Companion because it goes into the chemistry behind soapmaking. Yea, the formula's are dated, but it's a good place to start.

I'm trying to remember the one book that I definitely wouldn't recommend....it's the one that tells the incorrect way to mix up lye....Cyndi, do you know which one I'm talking about?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

MDKatie said:


> I started with the book Milk Soapmaking, by Anne L. Watson. I love it. She gives different recipes, and gives really great step by step directions.


Does her recipes in the book use cup's & ounces or does everything need to be run through a Lye calculator? The recipe I've been using from Hoeggers has ounces & cups & works great. I was just looking for different recipes that may add honey, oatmeal, etc.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Backfourty said:


> Does her recipes in the book use cup's & ounces or does everything need to be run through a Lye calculator? The recipe I've been using from Hoeggers has ounces & cups & works great. I was just looking for different recipes that may add honey, oatmeal, etc.


The recipes are tested recipes and are measured using ounces in weight. It's not a good idea to measure anything by volume (like cups) for soap making, because it is not as accurate.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I will remember that. I may have to order the book you suggested. Sounds like something I may like.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Lathermaker, was it the one by Norma Clooney? Seems she was the one that said pour the water in the lye.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes,Tinker. I think it is The Complete Soapmaker. It was Norma's editors that switched the the lye/water. The copy I received over 10 years ago had a piece of paper insert that corrected the error.

I loved this book because it explains the different fatty acid make ups, has a variety of recipes, has wrapping & packaging ideas, has trouble shooting chart. Her recipes are so large that it's hard to mess up.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Anne Watson has two soapmaking books - both are excellent and do a good job of explaining some of the myths about making soap. 

I make most of my soaps with animal fat as a way of being economical, not wasting the animal, and using local goods - so in the end I've mostly used the recipes from both online sites that Tinker linked to - Mueller Lane and Millers. I really like the simple, good soaps I've made from those recipes.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Yes,Tinker. I think it is The Complete Soapmaker. It was Norma's editors that switched the the lye/water. The copy I received over 10 years ago had a piece of paper insert that corrected the error.
> 
> I loved this book because it explains the different fatty acid make ups, has a variety of recipes, has wrapping & packaging ideas, has trouble shooting chart. Her recipes are so large that it's hard to mess up.


This one sounds like a good book too. I like the simple recipes & also that it has packing & wrapping ideas as well.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Tinker said:


> Lathermaker, was it the one by Norma Clooney? Seems she was the one that said pour the water in the lye.


Yea, that's it! NEWBIES....always add the Lye TO the water (or liquid) , NOT the other way around!

When I got that book there wasn't any addendum with it. I actually did as the formula said.....and promptly witnessed my first lye volcano! Luckily, I always mix up lye in the sink....had some nice clean pipes after that snafu:shrug:

Live and learn....the hard way!:nono:


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Cyndi, I remember all the houpla over that book back on Craft Express (????) forum. I don't remember about an adendum, but it is a good thing there was one. I know it got tons of BAD publicity on the forums, and I bet it cost her a lot of sales. I'm glad to hear that it is a good book, with useful info.


----------

